# Need Help with Pioneer TV Model # SD-582HDS



## yz250 (Aug 4, 2011)

my t.v. loses it picture and audio at times. sometime it comes back without turning it off and then back on. sometime it sets for awhile befor the sound and picture come back. sometime it take days or weeks before the t.v. will show a picture again. when it does quite for just a split second i see and rgb colored plus sign disapprear inward on the screen followed simutaineously by a loud pop from the t.v. speakers and then nothing. sometimes it come back to life quick and sometimes takes days or weeks can anyone help.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Sounds like bad capacitors on the circuit board. Take it to a tv repair shop.


----------



## yz250 (Aug 4, 2011)

can anyone help me isolate the problem at home. this t.v. weighs a metric ton and my finances are on the low side. if not how do you know you find the right reputable shop in the dallas area?


----------

